# Fryingpan River



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I know this ain't a Utah river, but just wanted to share a picture of a great fish and an awesome story.

I went out to the Pan this week and spent 2 days on the river with my best fishing buddies. The first day of fishing, we straight up got our butts whooped by the fish. They were rising like mad all over the surface, feeding on what looked like size 26-28 midges. Some of the 24"+ browns hopped clean out of the water for the bugs.

I caught a whole two fish the first day, and the other guys caught around 5, so it was a slow day.

The next day, we decided to really try the mysis shrimp more and we were fishing closer to the dam so it made sense to use it. I fished a mysis with a midge pupa emerger and managed to wrangle in 12 fish the second day, including the best trout of my life to date - a 7lb 24 inch rainbow.










Here's where the story gets nuts - we let the fish go obviously after snapping some pics, and it swam on its merry way back to the depths of the river. About a half hour later, we were fishing downstream of where I caught that fish when my buddy started hollering that he had a fish on. Once he got it in the net, we all kinda looked at it weird before we realized that it was the same fish I'd caught not a half hour ago.

There wasn't any targeting of the fish or trying to catch it again, because that's just not sporting. It just happened to take another mysis shrimp that was drifted right in front of its face. Crazy stuff.

Anyways, the trip was great, and if any of you guys haven't been to the Pan, I highly recommend it. It's a great experience, and probably the most challenging trout water I've fished to date.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

beautiful fish!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Those hatchery fish behave like that at times. ;-) Just kidding Spence, nice 'bow!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

From the looks of that fishes mouth, it appears to have been caught about 500 times. Twice in one day is probably the norm.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks brookieguy! 

Catherder - wouldn't surprise me at all if that was the case with how much pressure that river gets. 

It did take a near-perfect drift for it to bite the first time. Then it ripped around the river all sorts of pissed off. Such a fun catch, definitely gonna remember this one forever!


----------

